# On The Road Again!



## PDX_Doug

Hi Everybody!









We are just about ready to hit the road for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com rally in southern Utah.
Following the rally we will head north for a week in The Grand Tetons and Yellowstone.

As I will be incommunicado much of the time, I have temporarily promoted CamperAndy to Administrator level. This will allow - in my absence - Andy and the other moderators to continue to effectively deal with the spammers and purveyors of porn that seem to have us on their lists now.

For those of you that are wondering about Andy's new found designation as an "Owner", this is just a technicality related to his designation as an Administrator, and is not indicative of any coming changes in forum management or ownership (sorry!).

But enough talking shop for now. You guys all have a great couple of weeks, I know we will! We will try to check in when we have the opportunity, but otherwise we will see you all upon our return (on or about July 14th)

Take care, Play nice, and as always...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

I mean....









Oops....what I REALLY meant to say is...
*HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME!!!!!!*


----------



## Thor

Doug

have a great time..enjoy and be safe.

CamperAndy - congrats on your promotion....ohhhh the executive ranks









Thor


----------



## Carey

I will try to be on my best behavior.....

But most of all drive safe and enjoy your awesome trip!

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> I mean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops....what I REALLY meant to say is...
> *HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME!!!!!!*


soooooooo...Wolfie...where do ya wanna start???


----------



## Rollrs45

Don't worry, I won't ask any generator questions while your gone.......









When the cats away the mice will play.

Anybody up for a "which brand of truck is better, GM or Ford" debate??????









Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Rollrs45 said:


> Don't worry, I won't ask any generator questions while your gone.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the cats away the mice will play.
> 
> Anybody up for a "which brand of truck is better, GM or Ford" debate??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


ummmm........you forgot Dodge......and umm.....................don't make Wolfie mad by excluding Toyota








[/quote]

we could also do a debate on: Sheltie's or DASCHUNDS


----------



## Rollrs45

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Don't worry, I won't ask any generator questions while your gone.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the cats away the mice will play.
> 
> Anybody up for a "which brand of truck is better, GM or Ford" debate??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


ummmm........you forgot Dodge......and umm.....................don't make Wolfie mad by excluding Toyota








[/quote]

we could also do a debate on: Sheltie's or DASCHUNDS








[/quote]

Thats an easy one..... evryone knows Labs are the best.......









Mike


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we could also do a debate on: Sheltie's or DASCHUNDS


*What about them, Tawnya? Longest body? Silliest bat ears flopped at funky angles? Most ridiculous efforts made at being "fiersome"? Most pathetically known by the name of a food item? OK - you win!







*


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are just about ready to hit the road for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com rally in southern Utah.
> Following the rally we will head north for a week in The Grand Tetons and Yellowstone.
> 
> As I will be incommunicado much of the time, I have temporarily promoted CamperAndy to Administrator level. This will allow - in my absence - Andy and the other moderators to continue to effectively deal with the spammers and purveyors of porn that seem to have us on their lists now.
> 
> For those of you that are wondering about Andy's new found designation as an "Owner", this is just a technicality related to his designation as an Administrator, and is not indicative of any coming changes in forum management or ownership (sorry!).
> 
> But enough talking shop for now. You guys all have a great couple of weeks, I know we will! We will try to check in when we have the opportunity, but otherwise we will see you all upon our return (on or about July 14th)
> 
> Take care, Play nice, and as always...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 Extreme Make Over PDX Addition I mean Edition!!!!!

 Wolfie we're gonna get that Bulldozer out of your yard!! Go west Outbackers! Go West!!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Extreme Make Over PDX Addition I mean Edition!!!!!
> 
> Wolfie we're gonna get that Bulldozer out of your yard!! Go west Outbackers! Go West!!!


OH, MAAAAAAAAN







and I just got the flowers to settle in around the stack! Well, ok. For Doug. I'll make the sacrifice! He did mention that he needed to pour some concrete. Maybe we could finish that job for him...yeah...that would be a nice thing for us to do - a small token of our appreciation for all he's done to  for us. I've got a couple weeks before we leave for Africa.....you game? (I said "GAME" - - not "GAMEY")


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Extreme Make Over PDX Addition I mean Edition!!!!!
> 
> Wolfie we're gonna get that Bulldozer out of your yard!! Go west Outbackers! Go West!!!


OH, MAAAAAAAAN







and I just got the flowers to settle in around the stack! Well, ok. For Doug. I'll make the sacrifice! He did mention that he needed to pour some concrete. Maybe we could finish that job for him...yeah...that would be a nice thing for us to do - a small token of our appreciation for all he's done to  for us. I've got a couple weeks before we leave for Africa.....you game? (I said "GAME" - - not "GAMEY")
[/quote]

If it involes tools, demo and remodling I am all for it! Plus you could get some of that stuff back and we could even give Doug that Watermelon patch he has so desperatly wanted! As far a s Game or Gamey














No Comment......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I'll get the Hermiston watermelon seeds to plant! ahhh...he'll love the memories fresh watermelons will bring!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I'll get the Hermiston watermelon seeds to plant! ahhh...he'll love the memories fresh watermelons will bring!


Great idea, Doxie!!!! Raised beds or level?

Hey - maybe a Walk-Out Solarium/Greenhouse off the back of the Family Room (how much of a mess could 1 little beagle really make? ) with an attached "carport" for the OB & Titan. Shannon will become accustomed to the fumes soon enough. Besides, then, when Shannon tosses PDX_ out in the doghouse (no offense meant, Cowboy), Doug will still have easy access to his Watermelon patch. Whatchathink?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> I'll get the Hermiston watermelon seeds to plant! ahhh...he'll love the memories fresh watermelons will bring!


Great idea, Doxie!!!! Raised beds or level?

Hey - maybe a Walk-Out Solarium/Greenhouse off the back of the Family Room (how much of a mess could 1 little beagle really make? ) with an attached "carport" for the OB & Titan. Shannon will become accustomed to the fumes soon enough. Besides, then, when Shannon tosses PDX_ out in the doghouse (no offense meant, Cowboy), Doug will still have easy access to his Watermelon patch. Whatchathink?
[/quote]

Hey! I got some semi opaque plastic sheeting! that'll gitter done! lemee hose it off first!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I'll get the Hermiston watermelon seeds to plant! ahhh...he'll love the memories fresh watermelons will bring!


Great idea, Doxie!!!! Raised beds or level?

Hey - maybe a Walk-Out Solarium/Greenhouse off the back of the Family Room (how much of a mess could 1 little beagle really make? ) with an attached "carport" for the OB & Titan. Shannon will become accustomed to the fumes soon enough. Besides, then, when Shannon tosses PDX_ out in the doghouse (no offense meant, Cowboy), Doug will still have easy access to his Watermelon patch. Whatchathink?
[/quote]
Hey! I got some semi opaque plastic sheeting! that'll gitter done! lemee hose it off first![/quote]

Got it with you? Just stop by and dunk it in the pond, that should get the bulk of it. If you lay it out in the field to dry - well - ok....after 2-ish, the geese should be pretty much gone. And I really don't think he'll mind any painting spackle that doesn't wash off....it could make a pretty nice light pattern when the sun shines through. Oh - they get a lot of rain out there...be sure to use enuff Duct-Tape when yer patching that thing, OK?


----------



## nonny




----------



## egregg57

Dear Wolfie,

It was a hard pull but I made it. Ran into a few rain storms about Ohio way and it cleaned off the D-9 great. That Bulldozer looks almost, well close to.... ah heck who am I kidding! The things a peice of junk! Anyway apparently the plastic came off the flat bed and wrapped around a Wisconsin Statie. SHE caught up with me and pulled me over. Was not happy at all. After a pretty good tongue lashing she asked me what I had to say for myself.

Well I told her the whole story and when she heard "PDX Doug" she stopped me dead in the middle of my verbal diarhea. "You're not talking about Professor PDX Doug from Beaverton Washington, are you? The guy we chased last year...Watermelons, furniture...etc etc etc..?"

Ahh yeah...that's him!, I said. He's on some silly rolling rally thingy and we decided this was a perfect opportunity to show him our undying love and return the favor with a little home improvement project! With out the 6 state chase and Jail time? preferably?









I got an escort.









Anyway, I have got a Statie at each border pick me up (lights and all) and I am averaging about 80 MPH....with stops!

Check this out...One of the State Troopers moonlights as a National Guardsman and his Battalian was looking for a community service project so the could get thier Outstanding Community Service Medal. They loved the idea!!!

Judi....I am gonna need your help I can't do this alone! Well I need Outbackers in general too! Just found out this is a Construction Battalian!!

I am now part of a ver long convoy of green very heavy equipment!

OH! Outback Sighting!! 90 West in Murdo South Dakota!

Doxie! you better start heading this way! We gotta get that garden started!

I'll be there in no time! I got big plans for our fearless leader! Oh does anyone know if Doug likes Militaria monuments? Big ones?

See Ya!!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OMG! you so crack me up! I decided to plant the seeds and get em growing, being near the nuclear reactor things grow quickly around here







I thought I needed a front loader to get em from here in Washington to Beaverton(OREGON) but the I saw the Army doing some training at the Yakima Training Center and they are willing lend a hand, they said they have uh, machines, (big green ones that have a long barrel that goes all the way around







) that a man climbs inside. They said these are watermelon shooters and have quite the range and they offered to shoot the melons to Doug's house and promise they will land nicely all around his property. 
Wolfie, to be sure these melons stay fresh, it has been suggested that PDX Doug Dog should have his own heated enclosed doggie doo area( PDX Doug Dog's DooDoo Duty District) and that if he is fed properly his deposits will provide the right nutrients for the melons. If the only place to build this is near the house, that's okay, Shannon won't notice cause she'll be high on the fumes from the carport.
Has anyone got the cement mixer lined up for the new foundation you are putting under Doug's house? do the floor plans include a basement so you can add a room just for Doug's Outbackin Duties? Doug's Duty Dig's? (don't mispell the door sign-it's Duty, not Doodie).


----------

